
Exporting an Indie Unity Game to WebVR - dwaxe
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/05/exporting-an-indie-unity-game-to-webvr/
======
twshoopboop
"We’re building a multi-platform digital game subscription service called
Boondogl that delivers native web games to desktop, mobile, console, and VR
devices, and we’ve bet our entire business on native web technologies – HTML5,
WebGL, JS, and soon WebAssembly."

What exactly is "native web"?

